# Trekking poles 10 tips



## scouted (Aug 23, 2009)

*Trekking poles 10 tips*

  1 Trekking poles carrying
  2 When poles can crash?
  3 How to use trekking poles to make shelter in rain
  4 Transporting injured person using trekking poles
  5 First Aid Broken Bones: making an emergency splint with trekking poles
  6 Trekking poles as tent pegs
  7 Gloves and trekking poles
  8 Lightweight poles for heavy peolple?
  9 Baskets in summer - pro and cons
  10 Trekking poles care


1. Trekking poles better to carry outside backpack pins downwards. Poles pass througth backpack side straps, tips put in side backpack's pockets. Trekking poles manufactiurers as a rule, make special cases for poles carrying.

2. Trreking poles are good stand support than hiking trought the water streams. In this case poles get great pivotal pressure, so i recommnend to check all connections tighten before trailing to avoid unexpected poles crash which can cause loosing balance. Same situation can happen than you use poles as body support on pit stops with backpack. Avoid water to internal section surface it can reduce safty of locking mechanism.

3. Trekking poles can be used as structure to build the tent when rainining, especially if you have tent or any canopy. For tent lashing with poles use wrap-straps. During thunderstorm, when all metal things put off, this technique is not recommend.

4. Trekking poles can be used as siting place for transportation injured hikers. Poles inserted at waist backpack's straps of two persons standing above 40-50 cm between each other. Injured sit on the "berth" and hug persont transporting him other shoulders to keep satble position. This system performs well only than poles made of high quality materials.

5. Treeking poles can be used as mergency splint. Material and form of poles provides higher durability splint as opposed to other recommended emergency splinting materials like wooden board or branches.

6. Trekking poles can be used as reliable pegs for tent extension. Such method can be perfomed only in emergency when oroginal pegs was lost or other reason when pegs are not suitable (expamle, stormwind). Plastic bushes where pins are mounted in have firm connection with pole and flexing ability up to 30 deg, are not suited for deep soil hammering, and can be teared away during pullout from terrain. Pole pull out must be perfomed slowly with along axis pressure. Trekking poles have good resisti properies to pivotal pressure (to 100 kg) but many of them become deformed or crashed with 20-30 kg side pressure. Treeking poles as tent pegs can be used only when folded.

7. Treeking poles grips made of soft and comfotable material, but using poles for long distance can cause opportunity to get a corn. For this issue better to use light half-finger bike gloves

8. Treking poles sections mad of titan allows have less weight than standart aluminum poles, reduced diameter (16-14-12 mm); such poles intended for hikers with average or less average weight with not heavy backpacks. Big peolple with heavy backpacks aluminum poles will siut better.

9. Many manufacturers reccomend to use baskets not only in winter, but in summer too. For the two following reasons:

    * While hiking on rough, rocky terrain, pole with out basket getting to splits or emty spaces between rocks can stick to it and further poles movement, bush with pin can be tear off and poles can be cracked under side pressure. When basket put on you can avoid pole fall, jam and future pole damage.
    * During long lasting poles usage without baskets as a result of lower section hubs friction of rocks, not only hubs will last but baskets lashing mechanism (as a rule screwed) within it. As a result lashing reliability baskets to poles will be reduced; folded mode; when if you want to put on the baskets (for example, in winter) you have to buy new hubs with pins first.

10. Trekking poles like other hiking gear need to care. After heavy rain or river crossing recomend full lenght sections poles drying. Salt in sea air can cause additional chance of corrosion. During seashell trekking recommended to clean poles with fresh water. To provide full functionality and keep poles maximum lifetime, recommed to disassemble poles and clean tubes-sections, hubs and pins by dry cloth or brush once a year ; aftre cleaning poles assembled againt.
To increase roughness and cleaning inner tubes surfaces from dust and mud and also with avoidance surfaces oxidation as a result of water hit inside







trekking poles tips


----------



## billski (Sep 17, 2009)

Good list.  I prefer a tether my poles to my pack when scrambling on all fours.  Would find scrambling while holding poles to be a PITA, so make sure your pack has a way to attach poles, either officially or jury-rigged.


----------



## peterjone (Apr 22, 2013)

Trekking poles are standard equipment for hiking activity. Trekking poles are most helpful to those with weak or damaged knees, particularly when going downhill because trekking poles absorb some of the impact that your body would normally sustain. These poles help you in establishing a walking rhythm.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 22, 2013)

Friends sometimes give me crap about keeping the small baskets on in summer. Now I can show them number 9.


----------



## DonnaWalken (May 20, 2013)

It resembling ski poles because of many features in common, such as baskets at the bottom, rubber-padded handles and wrist straps. ski poles, however, are often made in two or three sections and can be extended and retracted as necessary for use.It's so simple to use, simply enhance your stability and support on all types of terrain.


----------

